# Looking to join a game around orange county NY



## carmachu (Jun 23, 2006)

I live in Orange county NY, but willing to travel a bit around to join a D&D game, 3 or 3.5, doesnt matter.

I'm 30 minutes from Penn, NJ or Conn border as well....

You can email me at carmachu2@msn.com


----------

